# Avoid for beginners?



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,
As you can tell from my signature I am a beginner guitarist and considering a different guitar. Only reason being that my Yamaha (advertised as a jumbo...which should have been my first clue) is too big. I'd love some feedback about whether I should or shouldn't pick up a Cort Earth 72 - which is my next, most likely, purchase. Other suggestions under $350 would be great too if anyone has one.
Thanks!
kkjq:thanks5qx:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blurr said:


> Hi,
> As you can tell from my signature I am a beginner guitarist and considering a different guitar. Only reason being that my Yamaha (advertised as a jumbo...which should have been my first clue) is too big. I'd love some feedback about whether I should or shouldn't pick up a Cort Earth 72 - which is my next, most likely, purchase. Other suggestions under $350 would be great too if anyone has one.
> Thanks!
> kkjq:thanks5qx:


My gf has a Cort Earth 100 and it's an awesome little guitar for the money. I haven't personally played the 72, but our Cort is the only acoustic in the house right now because it sounded better than my Yamaha FG-423TBS, so I sold it!

I think you'll find good value in Cort's Earth lineup. Just make sure you play a couple different examples if at all possible to make sure that the guitar _feels_ right to you.


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

Great. Thank you. I'll take the advise and build up the courage to try out a few different guitars next time I'm at the shop.

I asked for a Cort once and got a funny look. Oh well.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

In my nonexpert opinion, the Cort Earth series are an incredible value, a great price for a solid-top guitar.

I would love to find a used one, but have had no luck so far.

I agree with you about size, I never could play a dreadnought or a jumbo, I am loving my parlor guitar.


----------

